# Preppreforums.net exclusive: Home distilling setup



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

This is my new distiller, _or still_ from Wheat Springs, Colorado. It is a three gallon milk can pot still with a 2' tower and condenser. For something so beautiful (love polished stainless) it's amazingly durable. You could pick it up and club a man to death with it and not so much as dent it. Everything on it is made in the USA and built to last, solid stainless clamps, thick machined knobs and everything is polished shiny. This is a great item to have for off grid water procurement, producing your own liquors and medical essential extracts like rose water and elder flower tincture. The tower is multi use and can also be packed with the stuff you want to distill its essential oil, or can be packed with copper and ceramic packing to strip the nasty flavors out of lake water or pond water. It yields quite well, faster than any commercial countertop water distiller AND protects against everything, no filters no special crap needed. It can just be cleaned out. You can use it over a good sized hobo stove or set it up on the kitchen stove, maybe a turkey fryer burner or a wood burning stove. Point is it gives you lots of options and isn't gigantic or cumbersome. I do think good moonshine and white liquors will be a currency and there is also a good foreign and local demand for well done artisan brandies and spirits. They eat it up in the Asian countries and some legal shiners will sell on ebay for like 35$ a pint if not more. Fuel is also another big one, you can brew alcohol so strong it will near kill you but it runs fine mixed with a touch of gas in an E85 or flex fuel vehicle.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Where would you get something like that?



Doc


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> Where would you get something like that?
> 
> Doc


Mile high distilling, Wheat Springs Colorado. Cost me around 260 bucks, way less than the counter top 550 dollar gimmicks that take 24 hours to make 6 cups of water. This puppy pops out 9 cups an hour, runs for like 7. You put in three gallons of water or wash/slurry, watching it you should get about 1.8 gallons of pure water back. It is very adjustable for anything you may want to do- such as extracting the essential oil of elder flower- only cure for the common cold.

Moonshine Still | Alcohol stills | MILE HI DISTILLING

lavender oil, lemon oil, basil oil, lemongrass hydrosol, distilled vinegar, you name it this will do it. Not to mention rye whiskey rye whiskey and so on and so forth. With a big sturdy TOOL like this thing you can adjust it to do things that are otherwise impossible in the wild. You just need to know the specific temperatures, how to reach them, how long to cook and what yeasts to collect and how to ferment materials. It's pretty easy. It reminds me of cooking food. General cooking times, methods, rules, it's a simple science. Will come in damn handy IMHO


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

View attachment 1230

heres mine, but with a 8 gallon boiler and a reflux tower. i now use a 15 gal keg as the boiler.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks bookmarked


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll drink when I'm thirsty,.......... I'll live till I die.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

hey hey can one make sour mash with that thing?


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

That is awesome. I just watched the movie Lawless the other night.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Humm, thats pretty cool. Now I will have to look up some recipes! This could be fun...


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

hardcore said:


> View attachment 1230
> 
> heres mine, but with a 8 gallon boiler and a reflux tower. i now use a 15 gal keg as the boiler.


what kind of burner do you use?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I plan to do some distilling but not to drink to use as fuel. We will have plenty of grain to use.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

That's a cool setup! Thanks for the link, Leon!!


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

Leon said:


> what kind of burner do you use?


i can use a electric burner, but it takes too long to get up to temp and you got to have electric.

i use a 5 gallon propane tank,  a crawfish burner and a stand. i can get 4-5 runs out of the tank.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

That is a handy tool and you can purify water too!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Boy does this stuff kick, made Blackbeard's rum. Damn, it could strip polyurethane off a casino table. Those bubbles vanish within _instants_ when you shake it. I tried cutting with honey and distilled water, that just makes it look like piss. Tastes good, looks like old piss in a jar. I don't like the turbo yeast, the smell of it came through and it's not a good smell. Next run I'm using plain old bread yeast.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

can you legally ship "polyurethane stripper" to N.M.? keep at it, sounds like a win-win situation.


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

Thats awesome I have been thinking about trying to make some "shine"..........for medicinal purposes :mrgreen:


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

PAGING HARDCORE, PAGING DR. HARDCORE

So. I ran my still well until 8 am (why I was on last night) and I finally started filling a 40 oz beer bottle because I ran out of jars. So near 8am I see that the distillate started smelling weak (this is after collecting 5 pints prior) and I was like well hell, I'm about to pass out so I think she's pooped out. I smelled the stuff in the beer bottle, smelled weak, tasted weak on my tongue. Makes sense, right?

Here's what don't make sense maybe you can clarify. I came back and went to run the rest of my wash. I take the tower off and I smell obvious remaining content in a still pretty large amount of wash, still warm. So I think what is this? Go back to the beer bottle and opened it, smelled it again. Weak. I taste it. Weak. So then a took a swig and swallowed- HOLY SHIT, it's not weak at all. It just has very little smell or flavor. But when you swallow you can taste this intense sugary burn and it goes right to your head. So I put the tower back on and I'm going to see what else comes out of her. Can you explain the concept, you ever seen this?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

That's a thing of beauty. I call this my Fuji apple pie. This run was all organic, organic sugar and everything, organic fuji apple, natural cinnamon


----------

